# Sticky  Attention: Forum wide (and AT wide) announcement



## sixstringer4528

Glad you're cracking down[emoji106]


----------



## RCR_III

:thumbs_up


----------



## Honeymonster

:thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


----------



## ron w

so, how much of a simple disagreement, is going to be misconstrued as "trolling"?. disagreeing and giving supporting argument, is going to be misunderstood as trolling, whether honestly done or defiantly done, I can just about guarantee it will happen.
some one will disagree with someone, include supporting editorial, and it will offend someone's perceived "authority" on the subject, and proclaim they are being trolled.
it's a good thing you are doing this, but I hope you realize the can of worms you are making for yourself.
no flames or offence intended, towards you Mhaly, just a perceived opinion of what's to come out of that announcement.


----------



## schmel_me

Ron is rite on.... Slippery slope.


----------



## RCR_III

I look at it two fold. Follow the Golden Rule. And if you aren't doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about. 

Ron I know you're the center of attention for a lot lately. But you know how to handle situations, you're an adult. It's still up to the moderater as to what will be an offense and what isn't. Mahly seems pretty level headed I would say.


----------



## TNMAN

I sure hope so. The "surely you don't mean me" attitude is unavoidable. Tough job for the pay.


----------



## Mahly

I'm not the one opening a can of worms, this comes from up top.
We are free to argue, but do not attack someone's character, or knowledge.
Don't say anything JUST to annoy, or anger the other person.
In time it will be apparent what goes and doesn't.
Warnings will be given if one is crossing the line....penalties if obviously or continuously ignoring the line.
It's like a hinge, with a little time and guidance, you learn how to keep from punching yourself in the face.


----------



## link06

Long overdue IMO! [emoji106]


----------



## ron w

Mahly said:


> I'm not the one opening a can of worms, this comes from up top.
> We are free to argue, but do not attack someone's character, or knowledge.
> Don't say anything JUST to annoy, or anger the other person.
> In time it will be apparent what goes and doesn't.
> Warnings will be given if one is crossing the line....penalties if obviously or continuously ignoring the line.
> It's like a hinge, with a little time and guidance, you learn how to keep from punching yourself in the face.


as much as it is truly about time, ......it would be wonderful if it works that way. I for one am really sick and tired of all the ridicule coming from the same few people all the time.


----------



## Mahly

To make this effective and easy as possible, I ask people do NOT reply to "trolling" posts.

Please note, if a post is deleted, any subsequent post quoting the original will be deleted or at least the quote, and any part of the thread replying to that original will be deleted.

Instead of getting hooked, report the post.
Your not being a jerk or snitch by reporting, all it does is help the forum.


----------



## JV NC

Sounds like a move in the right direction. Some of the stuff here reminds me of playing chess with a pigeon.

In pigeon chess, the pigeon struts all over the board, crapping and knocking the pieces over. Then it flies off and proclaims it won.

My guess is....the pigeons will be "for" this......until they realize they're pigeons.


----------



## WT-assasin

Awesome!! Thank you


----------



## cds913

Mahly said:


> ...It's like a hinge, with a little time and guidance, you learn how to keep from punching yourself in the face.


 I'm just learning BT and have only punched myself in the face once. For correct form, should it be happening more often?

...And online forums: I've never had a warning on AT and rarely get one on others....Is my form off there (here) TOO?


----------



## Mahly

No, it isn't. 
Some people just start out more careful than others. I have never punched myself in the face with a hinge...some people are careful to never test the rules.
Others just don't respect the hinge, or the rules. That's where they get in trouble.

I'm not here to say I'm a saint. I've been given a "vacation" years (decade?) ago. But I learned my lesson. I don't "punch myself in the face" that way anymore 

That said, I think this whole forum has been MUCH better lately!
Thank you guys/gals!!!!


----------



## Maine Iceman

Thank you.


----------



## Mahly

In case anyone missed it, this is now a sticky, for a reason.


----------



## Mahly

"Differences of opinion relating to all things archery are expected, however, blatant disrespect, arguing, trolling, name calling, and bashing are against the rules and will result in infractions. This applies to everyone no matter their status on the forum, i.e. banner sponsor, regular member, SMR, etc. 

Questioning or bashing AT moderators and administration or their actions (including asking why a thread/post was removed) on the forum will be enforced with a zero tolerance policy and may result in a ban. Should you feel a post is inappropriate or in violation of AT rules, please bring it to the attention of staff by using the report button (triangle with exclamation point) in the lower left corner of that post. 

Thread removal is not due to favoritism, its due to post behavior. Going forward, those who continually derail threads will be infracted."

-Admin


----------



## RCR_III

Mahly, just wondering what exactly happens when we click the ! in the lower left hand corner to report a post?


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

It is a private site after all... Whoever is up top can do whatever they want and don't have to justify it to anyone. Equally, they're the ones to face consequences for their actions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mahly

RCR_III said:


> Mahly, just wondering what exactly happens when we click the ! in the lower left hand corner to report a post?


Reporting a post brings it to the attention of the forums moderator/s

When a Mod gets a reported post, we can decide if a warning is given, an infraction is given, a "guiding PM" sent, or no action needs to be taken.
Infractions give the offender infraction "points". Earn enough points, and the offender will get a temporary ban.
Points expire over time, so if you got points 3 years ago, and you get a couple more today, you'll not get banned unless you crossed a line that gives you enough points for a ban. Different infractions have different amounts of points, and some points expire faster than others.
SOME infractions do not have warning equivalents! i.e. Questioning a mod in an open forum can not be sent as a warning, and would result in an automatic ban.

Warnings/infractions or even just sending the "offender" a PM is all up to the Mod's discretion. What you might think is a banning offense MIGHT just be some points, or the Mod might just give a warning, or PM. In most cases, just because a post is reported, doesn't mean someone gets banned. 

The person reporting the post does so with complete confidentiality.

That said, be judicious. If the same guy reports 50 posts a day, a mod will likely not give as much weight as he/she would to the person who doesn't report posts often or frivolously.

Also, one should know that there isn't always a mod online monitoring (we have lives, and volunteer here), so your reports may not get immediate action. Please be patient, and do NOT reply to a post you report. If an infraction is given, the post is deleted, quotes and replies to deleted post are then also deleted.


----------



## Mahly

Bump


----------



## KonaKai

I'm glad you guys are looking out for the majority and trying to keep all those internet cowards from disrupting this great forum!


----------



## Sleddood800

Seems to be working.


----------

